# Couple Cocobola and Bocote duck calls



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 12, 2014)

Finished these guys up this weekend. 2 Cocobola, 2 Bocote duck calls. Really pleased with the way these turned out. Thanks for looking. Waylon.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2014)

Stunning!

What's the finish?


----------



## SENC (Aug 12, 2014)

Those are beauties, Waylon!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 12, 2014)

Great job!!! Those are very nice.


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 12, 2014)

I finished these dipped in Call Coat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Stunning job Waylon! Very nice.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 12, 2014)

WOW!!! That bocote is out of sight. Good looks and great finish. I have a piece of that but no where that pretty.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 12, 2014)

That bocote is killer! Where'd you get that?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 12, 2014)

@GeauxGameCalls I got it of eBay awhile back. Thanks guys for the kind words!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy (Aug 20, 2014)

Very nice, can you show us the inside if them, good job


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 20, 2014)

@gimpy , I will get some pictures tmrw when I get to the shop and post them.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Waylon - Those are excellent. Great job on the finish.


----------

